# White smoke from exhaust when accelerating 2014



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

I have a 2014 with only 55k miles. Recently replaced the valve cover/pcv combo. Before that ran some sea foam through the gas tank in case it was just dirty fuel injectors. I'm getting white smoke when I accelerate hard from a dead stop. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

How long has it been since the seafoam? Residual? Check your coolant level as well

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thick white smoke or more of a light vapor?


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Chevy_Country said:


> How long has it been since the seafoam? Residual? Check your coolant level as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's been a couple of tankfuls since the seafoam. I did put 2 bottle in 2 tanks in a row because I still had the check engine light.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Cruzen18 said:


> Thick white smoke or more of a light vapor?


Somewhere in between. Not real thick but not really a vapor.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Does it overheat at all?


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Cruzen18 said:


> Does it overheat at all?


No, no overheat, no check engine. Maybe it is just residual from the seafoam?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Maybe. Only seen since adding seafoam?
Would think if it was more serious (head gasket or head/engine crack) it would throw a code of some sort.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Cruzen18 said:


> Maybe. Only seen since adding seafoam?
> Would think if it was more serious (head gasket or head/engine crack) it would throw a code of some sort.


Yes. Plus like I said it only does it when I do a hard accelerate.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Have you noticed an oil smell or blueish tinted to it? Could be oil burning

How EXACTLY did you run the seafoam? 2 cans in one tank? Or back to back tanks? I've run seafoam and loved the result, but it's meant to be mixed oz of seafoam to gallon of fuel (if I remember right) maybe you over did it and are I vns c fact getting a more aggressive response to the seafoam?

If it runs fine and has no codes I'd run it at least one more tank through, 2 if it were my car, checking fluids before each drive in the morning (coolant check the resevior tank after a drive, just takes popping the hood and with this car and its coolant issues its definitely worth keeping an eye on that level and the spot you park it in, and oil) then if the problem persists bring it in

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Generally, white smoke means coolant getting into the combustion chamber due to a blown head gasket. However, I'm not sure why it would be only on hard acceleration. I'd think that would be the least likely time for water to get in due to the high combustion chamber pressure. 

To be on the safe side, I'd keep a sharp eye on the coolant level and the temp gauge. Hopefully, it's just a residual of the seafoam.

In case it's oil, I'd keep a sharp eye on the oil level as well.

If it's a serious problem, it will reveal itself soon enough.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

IF.....there is no oil consumption and IF there is no coolant loss, then the odds are the blow by gasses that were not being burned as designed through the pcv system while operating with the failed burst valve (valve cover) the blow by condensed and collected in the intercooler.
When you get on it hard, the raw oil is pushed out of the intercooler, under turbo pressure, and into the throttle body. Smoke from the raw oil ingestion is the result.

I have seen some that had so much oil within it had to be removed and positioned so the oil would run out overnight, then flushed with gasoline (careful with that) and dried out.
That is a extreme case.....yours might clear over usage/miles if the above is the case.

Rob


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

karna68 said:


> It's been a couple of tankfuls since the seafoam. I did put *2 bottle in 2 tanks in a row* because I still had the check engine light.





Chevy_Country said:


> Have you noticed an oil smell or blueish tinted to it? Could be oil burning
> 
> How EXACTLY did you run the seafoam? 2 cans in one tank? Or back to back tanks? I've run seafoam and loved the result, but it's meant to be mixed oz of seafoam to gallon of fuel (if I remember right) maybe you over did it and are I vns c fact getting a more aggressive response to the seafoam?
> 
> ...


Consecutive tanks of sea foam, could be residual. AutoZone had a sale for Chevron Injector Cleaner, "buy one get one FREE," ran one bottle thru ours, no more injector fault(s).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I like Robby's theory about something left over in the intercooler. Anything there would start getting sucked in on hard acceleration.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone. There's no oil smell, temp is fine and no codes. The white smoke as I said before is not real thick but not like a vapor. I'll see how it acts after another tank full of gas.


----------



## CruzzieQ (Dec 26, 2014)

*Cruzes work much better on Premium Gas*


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

UPDATE-Been through another tank of gas and no smoke. I'm chalking it up to the seafoam.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice to see a _simple_ resolution!


----------

